# US S&P500 ticker info?



## wmorton (16 June 2009)

Hi there.

Does anybody have an accurate source for retrieving historical US S&P500 ticker information; i.e. name changes, additions, deletions ??

I have found the S&P website listings to contain errors in the past.

Thanks.


----------

